#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Лунг, данный Кармапой в ходе посвящения на Карма Пакши 14 июня в Элисте

## Dmitridorje

Во время вчерашнего посвящения на Карма Пакши, дарованного Е.С. XVII Кармапой, группа буддистов попросила Е.С. дать лунг на текст _The Sadhana of the Vision of Lord Karma Pakshi_. Когда Кармапа объявил о том, что будет давать лунг, переводчик замешкался и сказал, что сейчас будет передан лунг на "некую практику". Затем исправился, но так и не сказал точного названия практики. 

Собственно, топик создан для того, чтобы те, кто был на посвящении, узнали на какую практику был дан лунг.

Скан первой страницы текста:
http://board.buddhist.ru/attachment....1&d=1245080992

----------


## Fritz

На первой странице сказано, что мол здесь содержится садхана по созерцанию великага cвами Карма Пакши.

----------


## Dmitridorje

Конечно, надо было перевод дать. То есть я замешкался, как и переводчик Кармапы.
Спасибо, что подправили.

----------


## Стас Б

Насколько я помню, после посвящения на Карма Пакши по просьбе "некоторых практикующих" Его Святейшество дал лунг на семичастную молитву Гуру Ринпоче. Вероятно, замешкался не переводчик, а тот, кто его слушал  :Wink:

----------


## Dmitridorje

Дело в том, что я - из той группы буддистов, которая просила дать лунг, а приложенный здесь скан был сделан с текста, который держал в руках Кармапа в момент передачи лунга.

----------


## Стас Б

> Дело в том, что я - из той группы буддистов, которая просила дать лунг, а приложенный здесь скан был сделан с текста, который держал в руках Кармапа в момент передачи лунга.


Я почему-то так и подумал. Я могу уточнить, лунг на что именно давал Его Святейшество. Про семичастную молитву я не мог придумать по одной простой причине: до этого лунга мне вообще ничего не было известно о существовании таковой. Но - кто знает, возможно разным людям Кармапа дал разные лунги одновременно  :Smilie:  Так бывает.

А можно еще нескромный вопрос - скан текста тоже делался в момент передачи лунга?  :Wink:

----------


## Dmitridorje

А Петя именно так и перевёл, что даётся лунг на семичастную молитву Гуру Ринпоче, - здесь вы правы.

----------


## Dmitridorje

Скан был сделан днём позднее, что явствует из времени публикации топика (15.06.2009, 19:52).

----------


## Стас Б

> Скан был сделан днём позднее, что явствует из времени публикации топика (15.06.2009, 19:52).


Ну, я просто пошутить решил, сорри. Живое воображение, знаете ли. Сразу представил себе оперативные спутниковые съемки из космоса - специально для БФ )))

Заинтриговали вы меня. Откуда же такой перевод взял Петя, если лунг, с ваших слов, давался совсем иной? Мистика!  :Smilie:

----------


## Dmitridorje

По памяти (которая меня частенько обманывает), Кармапа сказал следующее: "Karma Pakshi sadhana with *seven line praye*r", то есть Петя,  практически не согрешил против истины, просто истина была неполна. А семистрочная молитва действительно является частью этой садханы. А у вас, в отличие от меня, хорошая память.

----------


## Стас Б

> По памяти (которая меня частенько обманывает), Кармапа сказал следующее: "Karma Pakshi sadhana with *seven line praye*r", то есть Петя,  практически не согрешил против истины, просто истина была не полна. А семистрочная молитва действительно является частью этой садханы. А у вас, в отличие от меня, хорошая память.


Спасибо. Ситуация вроде бы прояснилась ))

----------


## К. Дордже

Приветствую!
А можно остальные листы получить? Мы там были.

----------


## Dmitridorje

> Приветствую!
> А можно остальные листы получить? Мы там были.


Завтра постараюсь отсканировать весь текст и выслать тем, кто был на посвящении и хотел бы получить этот текст (и кто, кроме того, владеет английским, или, что лучше, тибетским). А, вообще, мы собираемся сделать перевод этой садханы, - но в этом случае придётся подождать.

----------


## Гьялцен

> семичастную молитву Гуру Ринпоче. )


Семистрочную молитву.

----------


## Legba

2 Гьялцен
На самом деле, существует и "семичастная", и "семистрочная".
"Семистрочная" - всем известная молитва - "Хунг. Оргьен ..." и т.д.
Но есть и "семичастная" - с простиранием, раскаянием, подношением и т.д. Хотя строк в ней - немного побольше. :Smilie:  Наверное, речь идет, все-таки, о первом.

----------


## Гьялцен

Выше речь шла именно о семистрочной. Посмотрите внимательней. 
По поводу семичастной-  это общемахаянская практика, и существует в разных вариациях. Есть известный вариант всего лишь из 4-х строк.

----------


## Стас Б

> Выше речь шла именно о семистрочной. Посмотрите внимательней. 
> По поводу семичастной-  это общемахаянская практика, и существует в разных вариациях. Есть известный вариант всего лишь из 4-х строк.


Полностью доверяю уважаемым экспертам  :Smilie:  Спасибо всем за столь подробные ответы!

----------


## Karma Sherab

Уважаемый, Dmitridorje!
Хотелось бы тоже получить скан этого текста на тибетском.
Буду очень признателен.

----------


## Dmitridorje

Все кому нужен текст, - пишите мне на мыло: dmitridorje@gmail.com

----------


## Штелп

> Все кому нужен текст, - пишите мне на мыло: dmitridorje@gmail.com


Текст на английском от Вас был получен,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  мы отправляли Вам перевод на русский обратно, с вопросами о правильности перевода, мы по прежнему заинтересованы в Вашем ответе.  :Smilie:

----------

